# Tan Lines



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

...are nice










https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/santambrogio-eager-to-ride-for-bmc


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

The guy on the right looks like he's been doing some serious off season riding.


----------



## carveitup (Oct 25, 2008)

Saw this in the Sky Mall catalog on a recent flight and thought it was pretty funny! For all those concerned about sock tans...


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

carveitup said:


> Saw this in the Sky Mall catalog on a recent flight and thought it was pretty funny! For all those concerned about sock tans...


wtf! It's real!


----------



## SlowMo (Apr 18, 2006)

*Why????*



iliveonnitro said:


> wtf! It's real!


Why are you in the Women's Cycling forum? I've grown to respect your comments - don't ruin it for me!


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

carveitup said:


> Saw this in the Sky Mall catalog on a recent flight and thought it was pretty funny! For all those concerned about sock tans...


And it gives you foot cancer, absolutely free!


----------

